# Help me out in choosing a proper course and where I should do it?



## theserpent (Apr 21, 2016)

Firstly I have just finished Bcom, MY Aggregate will most likely end up being between 58-60% which is really less I know.

Looking for courses such as MBA Or masters in accounting/finance. I will work for a year or two and also do my CMA US still then. 

Since CMA US has no jobs in India, I prefer doing a masters in accounting/mba for better career prospects. 

Also, I prefer courses where you do not need to write GMAT

PREFERRED PLACES

1) US

2) GERMANY

3) UK

4)IRELAND

5)SCANDINAVIAN COUNTRIES


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

theserpent said:


> Firstly I have just finished Bcom, MY Aggregate will most likely end up being between 58-60% which is really less I know.
> 
> Looking for courses such as MBA Or masters in accounting/finance. I will work for a year or two and also do my CMA US still then.
> 
> ...



GMAT and GRE are entrabce exams for admission in to US schools.GMAT would suit you if you are planning to do MBA in US.


----------

